

Social network not social graph? - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/09/21/howToAvoidSoundingLikeAnMo.html

======
bootload
Winer makes a good point here. Don't let the technologists hijack a meaningful
and understandable description with something that belongs in a CS lecture.
Exclusion comes in many forms, one of them is language.

Keep it plain and simple in public.

